# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  injectin urine?????

## baseball_guy

i kno you can inject anothers urine into ur urethra, can this be done the same way with that donated urine uthat u can buy on the net? 
let me kno if you kno the answer im ****in desperate!!!

----------


## freakon

why in the sorld would someone want piss injected into them! :0piss:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baseball_guy

no one wants it dude... its a sacrifice athletes have made to cover up and beat the tests... belive me if that was my last resort i would not be lookin forward to it..

----------


## 305GUY

check out the whizzinator first (sp?)

----------


## TexSavant

seriously, get the FAKE DICK. its much more sanitary....

----------


## baseball_guy

that shit wont work... the proctor dude or lady like stares at ur dick and makes u lift ur shirt and shorts down and then watch u piss... its rediculous.

----------


## sprintr

Wow. Do they hold it for you while you piss too? lol. Deca is really bad for tested folks. In fact it's probably the hardest to get clean off of.

I feel for ya bro - I have no clue about injected urine, that sounds NUTZ to me. Maybe you can postpond until next year? Better to do it next year than getting banned for being on gear?

There was a football player who got nailed while using one of those whizzinator things: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7816844/

----------


## PEWN

wow.... i dont know if i cold inject urine into my self... does not sound sanitary...

----------


## baseball_guy

ha no shit... i dont think i could do it man...

----------


## JuicedUpCanuk

You have got to be kidding me . In your first thread in the steriod collum , by what you said you could not even shoot in your glute :1laugh:  now you think you wana shoot piss in your gut  :Chairshot:  get a grip

----------


## Amorphic

as ridiculous as it sounds, i have heard of atheletes injecting clean urine into their bladders for piss tests.

----------


## CheddaNips

> as ridiculous as it sounds, i have heard of atheletes injecting clean urine into their bladders for piss tests.


they did it on that football show ESPN had a few years back. That black dude did it, but he had his Dr do it with a cathedor(sp). I would not advise doing it to yourself.

----------


## TAPPER

I would cut off my pinky finger with some dull pruning shears before injecting anything into my penis. Unless you’re facing a stretch in prison from failing this test scrap the injection plan and throw yourself down a flight of stairs. (kidding, sort of) There must be some other way to buy some additional time. Go to Mexico and lose your passport, get picked up for a 72hr mental heath evaluation, claim alien a**uction (works better if you have some scarring from the anal probe) but for god sakes don’t inject anything into your penis.

----------


## Amorphic

> I would cut off my pinky finger with some dull pruning shears before injecting anything into my penis. Unless you’re facing a stretch in prison from failing this test scrap the injection plan and throw yourself down a flight of stairs. (kidding, sort of) There must be some other way to buy some additional time. Go to Mexico and lose your passport, get picked up for a 72hr mental heath evaluation, claim alien a**uction (works better if you have some scarring from the anal probe) but for god sakes don’t inject anything into your penis.


 its done with a cathedar not injection

----------


## TAPPER

^^^^I realize that is how a Dr would do it. I still would not intentionally inject, introduce, or otherwise motivate any foreign object, especially a bodily fluid from another person, into my penis. (up my urethra and into my bladder if you want to be specific) 

Even with trained professionals the possibility for infection and/or injury exists. The situation only gets compounded with the addition of the foreign urine sample. Even if the urine was dried and reconstituted, all the equipment involved to sterilize the sample and re-hydrate it would need to remain sterile throughout the process.

If the sample did become contaminated the introduction and removal of the catheter, especially if not done by a professional, could easily cause an internal injury and an infection could result. 

Like I said before, unless it was piss or go to prison, I would attempt to delay the test before injecting anything into my penis. Maybe if a lot of $$ were at stake (lucrative job, sports scholarship, etc) I would consider hitting up a few Drs and see if this could be done as an outpatient thing, but if that were the case why ask here? JMO

Hope it works out for you baseball_guy.

----------


## Amorphic

> ^^^^I realize that is how a Dr would do it. I still would not intentionally inject, introduce, or otherwise motivate any foreign object, especially a bodily fluid from another person, into my penis. (up my urethra and into my bladder if you want to be specific)
> 
> Even with trained professionals the possibility for infection and/or injury exists. The situation only gets compounded with the addition of the foreign urine sample. Even if the urine was dried and reconstituted, all the equipment involved to sterilize the sample and re-hydrate it would need to remain sterile throughout the process.
> 
> If the sample did become contaminated the introduction and removal of the catheter, especially if not done by a professional, could easily cause an internal injury and an infection could result.
> 
> Like I said before, unless it was piss or go to prison, I would attempt to delay the test before injecting anything into my penis. Maybe if a lot of $$ were at stake (lucrative job, sports scholarship, etc) I would consider hitting up a few Dr’s and see if this could be done as an outpatient thing, but if that were the case why ask here? JMO
> 
> Hope it works out for you baseball_guy.


 oh believe me, i agree with you lol.

----------


## crazycrab

You would be crazy injecting piss into your sh*t.

----------


## Chuck_R

Actually the entire process can be done in a very sanitized manner, even the collection of the urine. The only risk,if done properly, is the urine itself.

----------


## VWbug66

if u dont mind, who are u getting tested by? college, pro, job?

----------


## Atomini

GOd damn, my penis and bladder hurts just reading this thread!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chuck_R

> GOd damn, my penis and bladder hurts just reading this thread!!!!!!!!!


I agree

----------


## Chuck_R

I think the originator of this thread, "baseball guy" is long gone. All his threads had to do with being tested. His testing is done so I don't think he'll be back anytime soon.

----------


## baseball_guy

na im not gone i jus happen to pass my test with cleanse i took... havnt had internet for a couple of weeks

----------


## Chuck_R

Great to have you back, and I'm glad you passed your test.

----------


## baseball_guy

thanks bro, def a good feeling...

----------


## TCEL300

didnt that monster in the program inject piss into himself?

----------


## GGallin

Somone elses urine..... injected into my penis hole...... sign me up......will someone poop in my butt for me too?

----------


## Big

> Somone elses urine..... injected into my penis hole...... sign me up......will someone poop in my butt for me too?


 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## Kale

This is the most moronic thread i have ever read. You have got to be fvcking kidding me. I know this is done with a catheter but an injection ? Presumably straight into the bladder. I hope you know where it is dude. And I also hope you have a phone next to you with 911 pre dialed

----------


## Pooks

> This is the most moronic thread i have ever read. You have got to be fvcking kidding me. I know this is done with a catheter but an injection ? Presumably straight into the bladder. I hope you know where it is dude. And I also hope you have a phone next to you with 911 pre dialed


this thread makes me laugh every time I read the title

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

I remember that play makers show on espn that one guy did it. but this is the first time i ever heard anyone seriously considering this. Good Luck...

----------


## CaptainCalves

How do you all think the Eastern European athletes have been getting away with doping?? 

I know of a guy who filled a codom with someones 'clean' piss...then he put it in his ass hole with a pipe leading to where he pisses, when he took the test he just clinched his ass cheeks, amd the clean piss came out...

He actually got away with it...but he bragged to all the other athletes, then someone ratted him out!!

That was an eastern european shot put athlete...they are willing to do things like that!!

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

> How do you all think the Eastern European athletes have been getting away with doping?? 
> 
> I know of a guy who filled a codom with someones 'clean' piss...then he put it in his ass hole with a pipe leading to where he pisses, when he took the test he just clinched his ass cheeks, amd the clean piss came out...
> 
> He actually got away with it...but he bragged to all the other athletes, then someone ratted him out!!
> 
> That was an eastern european shot put athlete...they are willing to do things like that!!


wow thats clever.

----------


## Philly Grappler

> ha no shit... i dont think i could do it man...


I second that. Ouch!!!

----------


## rhino1

> i kno you can inject anothers urine into ur urethra, can this be done the same way with that donated urine uthat u can buy on the net? 
> let me kno if you kno the answer im ****in desperate!!!


thats a good way to get an STD! or serious bladder infection

----------


## SmittyTheOX

OMFG I have been laughing for 10mins at the thought of injecting piss.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

It can be done, and is...You need something called a Foley catheter (get at a pharmacy, no **), which is STERILE and you place it up your urethra and into your (empty) bladder. Ouch! (I've never had one, at least not while awake, maybe in surgery) Then you just load the urine up. Obviously has to be done close to test time, otherwise your own urine would reaccumulate and add to the test.

----------


## DSM4Life

> I second that. Ouch!!!


Nice old @$$ thread bump, noob

----------


## rhino1

> It can be done, and is...You need something called a Foley catheter (get at a pharmacy, no **), which is STERILE and you place it up your urethra and into your (empty) bladder. Ouch! (I've never had one, at least not while awake, maybe in surgery) Then you just load the urine up. Obviously has to be done close to test time, otherwise your own urine would reaccumulate and add to the test.


DONT DO THIS....just drink the steroid cleanse or get a prosthetic cock

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

This is the most ****ed up thing I've ever read on any message board ever.
Congradulations. Sort of.

----------


## Pac Man

I've heard of guys injecting clean urine and still coming up hot.
Make sure you empty your bladder right before your test, pee in a bottle in the car if you have to, than fill'r'up as close to pee time as you possibly can. 

I've seen a dude busted with a fake penii of course the dude who was busted was a black dude with a white cock, lol

----------

